# is it too late



## odin (5 Sep 2006)

I have watched and read alot of forums on this site and have come to a decision.though some silliness and ignorance present i'm confident that this site 95% the best place to put forth my question. Is it to late for me to get a second chance to fulfill my dream of participating in some form or contributing to the cadet and or military unit's? A short history of me.. At 13 i joined the cadet's , LOVED IT!! I spent my first summer camp at Vernon, second at Argonaut , 3rd. at Borden (MSE-OPS), 4 th. at Argonaut as a staffer, Joined the reserves , LOVED IT !  I spent 2 years in the infantry  with all the enthusiasm and intent of getting in the best shape of my life and and learning everything i could to prepare myself for my transition to the regs. Next ,I applied , wrote my tests had my physical , was excepted , got my call out.That's were the dream end's. My fiancee' became pregnant and did not want to be a base wife hopping all over the country. I gave in and 5 years later she left me AND my son and i spent the next 12 year's being a single father working mundane job's to support him and myself.it's been another 10 year's and my son is a man and a father himself and i couldn't be more proud. But now i have all this time and for the last 2 year's i have often thought of my future and possibly a place in the military. I'm no  fool , you young fellas could run circle's around me with  a dozen beer in ya even though for 41 i can still run 5 k comfortable an d press my own body weight , but the problem Lie's in the fact that during the initial year's after my divorce and sudden roll as a single dad i became very , very stupid and got on the oh poor me train and made some very stupid decisions that earned me some visits to the local magistrate.( No Drug or Robbery or violent Offences).My Question is ..Can i be considered for the cic ? I know i Can pass all the requirements and have the letter's of recommendation, And when asked will be truthful about any transgressions. Will the organization be open minded or is there a bottom line i cannot overcome ?? I'm very confident this is being put to the right people.

                                                                                             Thank you


----------



## LCISTech227 (5 Sep 2006)

Fear not, it's not too late.  You can still join the CF.  The age limit is 50 I believe.  Best idea is to go to a recruiting office and talk it over with them.  If the CIC interests you then for sure talk it over with the Cadet Corps.  As a side note some of the best candidates I've ever instructed have been 40+.  So there is hope.  If you feel you need/want to make a contribution, I say go for it.  Nothing wrong with having someone who wants to be there.

Cheers


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball (5 Sep 2006)

LCISTech227 said:
			
		

> The age limit is 50 I believe.



Actually the age limit is more like 65.


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Sep 2006)

its never to late to contribute to cadets and the military.  Even if your over 65 you can volunteer at cadet corps' and maybe even work at a CSTC as a CI.  Just talk to a recruiting officer or the CO of a cadet corps you want to volunteer at.  From what I've heard its not very difficult to get into the CIC.  Small convictions shouldn't hamper you just as long as you weren't arrested at the Neverland Ranch, you should be fine. 
People come and go but army is forever


----------



## LCISTech227 (5 Sep 2006)

I wasn't referring to the CIC when I posted the age limit, I was referring to other non-CIC positions.  I misread, I thought he was interested in re-joining the infantry or something.  Not knowing the specifics of the offences and what your record looks like, I wouldn't be able to say.  Two questions I have are: 1) would these offences allow you to be bonded?  If the answer is yes then I don't think there should be a problem. and 2) How long has it been since these offences?  If it was last week then forget it.  You may need to apply for a pardon for the previous offences and get them off your record before applying.  I'm only speaking of what may be required to join a regular/reserve unit, and my tips should be taken as that, I have no experience joining the CIC, but here is a link to the Cadets website, particularly the link will take you to a FAQ page and it should answer all of your questions as well as give you a list of people you can contact for more info.

http://www.cadets.ca/recruit/cic_e.asp  

I hope that helps.

P.S. 65 is compulsory retirement age not the age limit for CIC instructors.  Though I believe the limitations will be less then they would be for the reserves/regs, I do believe that there will be a minimum amount of time that you should be able to do the job before they take you into consideration.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## odin (5 Sep 2006)

well most of the offences were under the motor vehicle act and was not alcohol related ( bit of a heavy foot and creative driving )immature i know but just  to be short i trounced a guy last year who nearly beat his girlfriend unconscious and who gets the probation ? yup the Samaritan.all else was before 1995.


----------



## LCISTech227 (5 Sep 2006)

Again any opinion of mine would be speculation, the driving offences who cares.  But if you have an assault charge that may be an issue.  Again check out the website and give those people a call.  Best bet for a quick answer.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfmann (8 Sep 2006)

The only requirement for recruiting relating to a criminal record is that the applicant must not have any outstanding obligations to the criminal justice system - ie probation, parole...etc. While a Pardon is the best route, if you do have a criminal record, it is not always possible but the candidate make still be suitable for employment in a given MOC.

Military Recruiting is based upon suitability for desired occupation. There are many factors that make members suitable or unsuitable. The presence of a criminal record and it's circumstances is only one factor.


----------



## armyrules (8 Sep 2006)

I don't think its too late when I got sworn in there was an older gentleman there I think he was in his mid 30s and he was joining as a linesman. SO I guess it depends on you. good luck 

Pte. Goyer


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2006)

armyrules said:
			
		

> ...there was an older gentleman there I think he was in his mid 30s ...



ahhh, young'uns.  :


----------



## odin (8 Sep 2006)

thanks for all the support folks. I've made up mind that i must try i have extra letters of reccomendation from close friends on the force and my local legion. Nothing ventured , nothing gained. If i don't try it'll be a lifetime of more regret. I'll keep everyone informed if it's ok.


----------



## sunflour (14 Sep 2006)

if it is CIC you want to join id suggest going to a local cadet unit and starting as a volunteer.. most CO's wont sign a "civi" onto there unit to enroll into the CF until they have volunteered for a bit  anyways 
there are a whole wack of paperwork now and screenings just to be a volunteer 
driving offences shouldn't be a prob  but as was mention if its an assault charge  that's another story 
as for the age  as long as you can serve a min of 1 year after enrolled before "ageing out" at 65 then your find  on my BOQ (Basic Officer Qualification course) there was a guy in his late 50's 
but as i said  first step is to find a unit you'd like to work with start as a volunteer and move on from there


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

As a volunteer you will have to submit to an Enhanced Reliability Check.  Usually these are not a big deal but with assault on your record it could get a bit dicey.  I would recommend that you apply for a pardon to get it off your record and streamline the process.  Go to the Corps you are interested in and talk to the CO and explain everything.  If you are already in the process of getting a pardon it will help and certainly can't hurt.  Also, to become CIC you will have to have your high school diploma or equivalent.

I am currently a volunteer with a Corps and am awaiting my high shool equivalency in order to go CIC and I am 44 (no comments Navymich)


----------



## ryanmann356 (14 Sep 2006)

sunflour said:
			
		

> if it is CIC you want to join id suggest going to a local cadet unit and starting as a volunteer.. most CO's wont sign a "civi" onto there unit to enroll into the CF until they have volunteered for a bit



That probably wont take too long.  Most of the young officers that joined my unit were CIs for a pretty short amount of time, most under a year.  But if you can work well with teenagers you will do great.  I'm lucky to have a unit with officers who enjoy working with us kids and put up with our...well...teenager-ness


----------

